# Seville aire beware



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

I was robbed  

Stopped at Seville Aire, Autocaravanas Hidalgo recently (pg 144 in All aires Spain and Portugal)

Big, clean parking area, good services including motorhome washing station and a very well-equipped accessory shop.

But nobody else there :? Anyway settled down in the evening then, at around 9.00pm, a security chap comes round to inform us it is €10.00 for the night  

The book says it is free and there were no signs to inform of a charge. Neither were we informed as we arrived by the security on the gate.

Too much drink to move :lol: so coughed up.

Having survived gassing, highway robbery, bogus policeman and mugging I was finally robbed officially :lol: 

Jed


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

When the effects of the wine had worn off in the morning did you manage to establish if this was a genuine security man and an authorised charge or if it was a charge imposed by an opportunist? That would be even more infuriating!


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Wilmannie said:


> When the effects of the wine had worn off in the morning did you manage to establish if this was a genuine security man and an authorised charge or if it was a charge imposed by an opportunist? That would be even more infuriating!


It was genuine - he was still manning the gate the following morning.

The charge wasn't the problem but it did seem underhand.

Jed


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Jedi - ten measly €uros - that's small change to you.

Stop whining! :changes:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like you got ond to one security for 10 euros.
Thats a good deal


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on Jedi

Admit it, you are using an out of date book

It's 2013 now :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> Come on Jedi
> 
> Admit it, you are using an out of date book
> 
> ...


Only bought it in February - the latest, hot off the press, edition.

€10.00  means I'll have to work 30 minutes longer when I return to work in September :lol:

Security was for their collection of vans not for me :roll:

Anyway, long forgotten, now at Azrou in Morocco with the High Atlas to cross tomorrow. Bring on the Sahara 

Just had a lovely hot shower in water heated by an antiquated wood burner and ordered tagines to be delivered to our vans this evening.
Mind you, camping's costing me around £5.50 per night here :lol:

Jed


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Jed

You sound like me. I hate paying for camping / parking. I dont mind spending a fortune on activities, fuel, nice food and drink but if I have to pay more than a fiver to park up it upsets me no end!  

At least he was still there in the morning so you know it wasnt a scam, that really would have hurt even more!

Bloody charging for Aires. Should be free, all of them!


----------

